# Colnago Titanio



## awt

Hello everybody, a question for Colnago experts. I bought from an official Colnago dealer in Milan,Italy a Colnago Titanio brushed finish with Ultegra 9v.
The salesman, a former bike racer, told me the bike is about 8-9 years old.
Then I tried to get the history of the bike and have found almost nothing.
This bike has all round tubes (no ovals), looks like a CT1 but has no carbon carriage. Its not a bi-Titan as tubes are all single.
Does anybody have a slightest idea what kind of model it is? I will post some pictures next days when I will be back in Milano.
I also wrote to Colnago unfortunately no reply.
Thank you very much for helping
Best
Alex


----------



## texbike

awt said:


> Hello everybody, a question for Colnago experts. I bought from an official Colnago dealer in Milan,Italy a Colnago Titanio brushed finish with Ultegra 9v.
> The salesman, a former bike racer, told me the bike is about 8-9 years old.
> Then I tried to get the history of the bike and have found almost nothing.
> This bike has all round tubes (no ovals), looks like a CT1 but has no carbon carriage. Its not a bi-Titan as tubes are all single.
> Does anybody have a slightest idea what kind of model it is? I will post some pictures next days when I will be back in Milano.
> I also wrote to Colnago unfortunately no reply.
> Thank you very much for helping
> Best
> Alex


If it has no carbon tubes on it and has a single downtube, then it is either an OvalMaster or a MonoTitan. The MonoTitan will have a large-diameter, round downtube (a lot like a Cannondale). The OvalMaster will have a downtube that is more flattened and aero-shaped in proile.

Please post some pics when you have a chance. In the meantime, I hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Texbike


----------



## awt

texbike said:


> If it has no carbon tubes on it and has a single downtube, then it is either a OvalMaster or a MonoTitan. The MonoTitan will have a large-diameter, round downtube (a lot like a Cannondale). The OvalMaster will have a downtube that is more flattened and aero-shaped in proile.
> 
> Please post some pics when you have a chance. In the meantime, I hope this helps.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Texbike


Thank you a lot,
I will be able to post pictures on wednesday or thursday.
regards
Alex


----------



## awt

But what quizes me really is the fact that my Colnago has a round top-tube. Info I got of Monotitan say 

"1998 – Monotitan – diamond profile top-tube, round down tube."


----------



## eff_dee

Monotitan example:


----------



## awt

what a beauty, is it yours? It looks to have a diamond shaped top tube. And mine is round. For the rest no differences. Thanks for posting the picture


----------



## eff_dee

Sorry awt, not mine. Just a random pic for reference I found.


----------



## awt

Thanks! Tomorrow I will take some pictures of mine and post them. Take care


----------



## texbike

eff_dee said:


> Monotitan example:


Wow! That is gorgeous! I had a MonoTitan that I sold toward the end of last year. It was a wonderful bike with great ride and handling. It had a diamond shaped (called Master Profile) top tube. 

The OvalMasters seem to be much more common than the MonoTitans. The OvalMasters that I have seen also have the diamond-shaped top tube, so I'm not sure what to tell you about the round top tube on your bike...

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## awt

Keep posted, I will download pictures and ask Ernesto Colnago on saturday if he will be in his office. Or I got a rare prototype or a lemon  I talked to him a month ago and he said "keep it, its rare" but he didnt see it . Now I want him to see and touch. Best, Alex


----------



## awt

Here two pictures of my brushed grey Colnago Titanio with round upper tube. I have also found an other Colnago Titanio round tube on the web. As you can see they are very similar. It really looks that a batch of Titanio Colnago had a round top tube.


----------



## awt




----------



## awt

Here the picture of a monotitan round tube I have found on the web.


----------



## ctam

awt said:


> Here the picture of a monotitan round tube I have found on the web.


I think that's a Colnago CT1 and not a monotitan. The CT1 has a carbon rear end. In the picture of the Mapei bike you posted the transition from titanium to carbon is painted so you don't really notice it. Here's another pic of a CT1.


----------



## awt

Thank you, I tought so too.


----------



## awt

Now the results: nobody knows if its a prototype (of the russian monotitan Colnagos) or a fake. I went to the factory with the bike and one technician said is a rare Monotitan almost a prototype, a second one joined the discussion and considered it as a fantastic fake. Both since almost 30 yrs at Colnago. Ernesto then came and did not recognize it. So I gave it back to the shop (still asking myself if it was the right move) and got a brand new Pegoretti Que Nau Se.
It took me about two months of research and have really learned a lot.


----------



## awt

and now an other one  eBay 280355834711


----------



## ctam

awt said:


> and now an other one  eBay 280355834711


That one is an Ovaltitan.


----------



## dudeuk

Here's mine in ad2


----------



## labmonkey526

How do these titanium Colnagos ride?


----------



## awt

I have an other Ti bike now, Lyndskey, and it rides well. Ti is quite soft and comfortable, still quick. Little softer then steel. I hope it helps, best A.


----------

